# Zweite Fritz Box als Repeater klappt nicht



## Threshold (24. Januar 2011)

Hi, Community,

ich hab mir am Samstag das USB Verlängerungskabel gekauft und alles verbunden -- dieser Thread -- .
Leider funktioniert das nicht, das Signal ist zwar stärker aber die Netzverbindung bricht ständig ab. 

Jetzt hab ich eine zweite Fritz Box gebraucht gekauft -- WLan Router Fritz Box 7170 -- genau die gleiche Fritz box die ich sowieso benutze -- hab die also jetzt 2x.
Ich wollte die zweite Box als Repeater benutzen hab bei beiden Boxen die aktuellste Firmware draufgespielt und auch bei AVM gelesen wie das gehen soll also mit den Mac Adressen eingeben.
Doch wenn ich das eingebe bekomme ich gar keine Verbindung mehr nicht mal mehr zu meiner Standard Box.
Klemme ich die -- Repeater -- Box wieder an, kann ich mich wieder mit der Standard Box verbinden.

Wo ist der Fehler?

Vielleicht benutzt jemand hier auch eine Fritz Box als Repeater und kann mir erklären, was ich falsch mache.


----------



## AmdNator (24. Januar 2011)

Also das erste eine Box muss im basis Modus laufen die ander dann im Reapater Modus, bei der Box im Rep Modus sollte dann eine andere IP genommen werden,

Was vorallem wichtig ist das beide Boxen fest auf einen Kanal Laufen,

hast du die Anleitung gehabt?

AVM - Ich möchte die WLAN-Reichweite meiner FRITZ!Box über eine WDS-Verbindung (Wireless Distribution System) zu einer weiteren FRITZ!Box erhöhen. Wie richte ich das ein?


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2011)

Genau danach hab ich das gemacht und auch noch mal in anderen Foren gesucht da steht das im Prinzip genauso da.

Ich hab auch WEP2 abgeschaltet und es ohne Verschlüsselung probiert aber geholfen hat nichts.
Sobal ich die Repeater Box einschalte, bekomme ich nicht mal mehr eine Verbindung zu meinem Standardrouter.


----------



## Kokopalme (24. Januar 2011)

Also, wenn du den Repeater angeschlossen hast, kannst du nicht mehr per WLAN auf die Basis Station zugreifen. ALLES läuft über den Repeater. Das ist ganz normal so.

Hab das auch mal gemacht und das ganze auch schnell wieder abgebaut. Zwar ist das Signal, wie du beschrieben hast, stärker aber die Internetverbindung wird eher langsamer, da der Repeater anscheinend einige Zeit zum "verarbeiten" des Signals braucht.

Wenn du noch ein schwaches Signal zur Basis bekommst, verkauf den Repeater wieder. er bringt dir keine Freude.

Ach ja, und das die Verbindung immer abbricht hatte ich auch. Besonders nervig bei online Spielen.

lg

Christian


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2011)

Wieso läuft alles über den Repeater?
Der Repeater empfängt doch das Signal von der Basisstation und leitet das Signal weiter. Wieso also soll ich dann das Signal der Basisstation nicht mehr empfangen können?
Ich hab nur ein Wlan Signal das der Wlan Dongle empfängt und das ist der Name des Netzwerks, das die Basisstation aussendet. Aber komme ich nicht mehr rein -- keine Verbindung möglich -- heißt es dann immer.
Daher hatte ich ja die Verschlüsselung abgeschaltet, aber daran liegt das nicht.



> Ach ja, und das die Verbindung immer abbricht hatte ich auch. Besonders nervig bei online Spielen.


 
Das Singal bricht bei dem USB Verlängerungskram immer ab. Mit dem Repeater kriege ich ja nicht mal eine Verbindung.


----------



## Kokopalme (24. Januar 2011)

Hab grad nochmal deinen ersten Post gelesen und das jetzt erst verstanden.

Kann es sein, dass du bei der Basisstation zufällig die Option aktiviert hast, dass die Fritzbox keine neuen WLAN geräte zulässt? Das würde das Problem erklären. 

Ach ja, und wenn du deinen Repeater anklemmst verbindest du dich nicht "direkt" mit der Basis. Das ist das was ich dir eben erklärt habe. Alles läuft über den Repeater. Egal ob du als verbindung die Basis oder den Repeater wählst.

lg


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2011)

Kokopalme schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du bei der Basisstation zufällig die Option aktiviert hast, dass die Fritzbox keine neuen WLAN geräte zulässt? Das würde das Problem erklären.


 
Nein, ist nicht aktiviert. Jedes Wlan Gerät kann sich einlocken.



Kokopalme schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wenn du deinen Repeater anklemmst verbindest du dich nicht "direkt" mit der Basis. Das ist das was ich dir eben erklärt habe. Alles läuft über den Repeater. Egal ob du als verbindung die Basis oder den Repeater wählst.


 
Ich -- sehe -- ja nur ein Wlan Signal das der Dongle empfängt. Eben den Namen des Netzwerkes.
Bloß ich kann mich nicht einwählen und die Fritzbox Oberfläche kann ich auch nicht aufrufen. Ich kann also nicht mal nachgucken wieso oder was da nicht hinhaut.
Das ist schon sehr frustrierent.  

Ich hab ja auch andere Foren studiert und die beschreiben das genauso wie ich das mache mit dem Repeater und andere User sagen dann dass das geklappt hat doch bei mir gehts einfach nicht.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Januar 2011)

Ich rate dir, mach dir die Mühe und verleg nen Kabel vom Router zum PC an deinem PC kannst ja dann noch nen Switch ranhängen und hast somit mindestens 3 Netzwerkports frei!


----------



## Klutten (24. Januar 2011)

Warum überhaupt so umständlich über eine zweite Fritz-Box? Es gibt doch von AVM extra dafür die WLAN-Repeater, die man einfach in eine Steckdose steckt. Ein Bekannter hat damit das Netzwerk in seinem riesigen Fachwerkhaus erweitert und es funktioniert prima. Außerdem benötigt man keine komplizierte Einrichtung, denn die Geräte konfigurieren sich selbst.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (25. Januar 2011)

AVM Fritz!WLAN Repeater N/G, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (20002431) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dieses da!!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2011)

Also, ich hab da grad erst ein ähnliches Problem bei nem anderen User gesehen, der musste bei einem der beiden den "Wifi Protected Modus" abstellen - vlt. hat es damit zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt so umständlich über eine zweite Fritz-Box? Es gibt doch von AVM extra dafür die WLAN-Repeater, die man einfach in eine Steckdose steckt. Ein Bekannter hat damit das Netzwerk in seinem riesigen Fachwerkhaus erweitert und es funktioniert prima. Außerdem benötigt man keine komplizierte Einrichtung, denn die Geräte konfigurieren sich selbst.


 
Hast du mal geguckt was der Repeater kostet?
Die gebrauchte Frotz Box hat mich 20€ gekostet und ich hab im Internet gelesen dass das recht einfach einzurichten ist.
Auch bei AVM steht alles was ich machen muss.

Einen Wlan Repeater kaufen ist auch nicht das Thema. Das Thema ist wieso ich keine Verbindung mehr aufbauen kann wenn ich die Repeater Box einschalte.

Gestern wars es so extrem dass ich beide Boxen resetten musste ich konnte mich bei keiner mehr anmelden. Auch bei der Basisbox nicht mehr als die Repeaterbox nicht mehr lief.
Dazu würde mich mal interessiert wieso ich nicht mal mehr auf die Oberfläche -- Fritzbox im Browser eingeben -- komme? 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab da grad erst ein ähnliches Problem bei nem anderen User gesehen, der musste bei einem der beiden den "Wifi Protected Modus" abstellen - vlt. hat es damit zu tun.


 
Das habe ich alles ausprobiert. WEP2 sollten laut AVM gehen. Aber nicht mal unverschlüsselt kann ich mich einwählen. Obwohl der Wlan Adpater das Netzwerk anzeigt. Ich kann mich nicht anmelden.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2011)

Ich habs hinbekommen 

Der Fehler -- zumindest bei mir -- war dass die zweite Frotzbox also die Repeater Box als DSL Router läuft. Das ist ja der Standard und so aktivert sie sich wenn die Firmware akutallisiert wird.
Für den Repeater Funktion muss aber das DSL Modem in der Box abgeschaltet werden sodass sie nur noch als Router funktioniert.
Das habe ich nun gemacht und jetzt klappt es.

Ich hab jetzt zwei Netzwerke, in die im mich einwählen kann. Einmal der Repeater und dann die Basisstation.

Blöd nur dass davon nichts bei AVM steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2011)

Hey, das mit dem integrierten DSL Modem, dass das abgeschaltet werden muss, wusste ich gar nicht.
Ein Bekannter wollte aus einer Fritz Box auch mal einen Repeater basteln und das klappte nicht, obwohl wir uns da reingekniet hatten. Am Ende hatte er sich dann den AVM Repeater gekauft.

Jetzt weiß ich vielleicht, wieso das nie gegangen ist. 

Vielleicht steht das mit dem Abschalten des DSL Modems ja deswegen nicht bei AVM, damit sie Repeater verkaufen, sonst würde ja jeder gebrauchte Fritz Boxen nehmen.


----------

